# No Knead Bread The Easiest 4 Ingredient Recipe



## Rafiki

No Knead Bread The Easiest 4 Ingredient Recipe
http://www.frugallivingnw.com/amazing-no-knead-bread-step-by-step-recipe/
Touted as being one of the best No Knead Bread recipes on the planet, it has the best crumb and taste.
You will love this legendary 4 ingredient recipe.

How To Make 4 Ingredient No Knead Bread -:
Ingredients:-
3 cups Bread bread flour
1½ teaspoon salt
¼ teaspoon Instant Yeast
12 oz cool tap water

Ingredients (double the recipe):-
6 cups bread flour (recommended) or all-purpose flour, plus more for work surface
½ teaspoon instant or active-dry yeast
2½ teaspoons salt
2 2/3 cups cool water

In a large bowl, combine the flour, yeast, and salt. Add the water and stir until all the ingredients are well incorporated; the dough should be wet and sticky. Cover the bowl with plastic wrap. Let the dough rest 12-18 hours on the counter at room temperature. When surface of the risen dough has darkened slightly, smells yeasty, and is dotted with bubbles, it is ready.
Lightly flour your hands and a work surface. Place dough on work surface and sprinkle with more flour. Fold the dough over on itself once or twice and, using floured fingers, tuck the dough underneath to form a rough ball.
Place a full sheet/large rectangle of parchment paper on a cotton towel and dust it with enough flour, cornmeal, or wheat bran to prevent the dough from sticking to the parchment paper as it rises; place dough seam side down on the parchment paper and dust with more flour, cornmeal, or wheat bran. Pull the corners of parchment paper around the loaf, wrapping it completely. Do the same with the towel. Let rise for about 2 hours, until it has doubled in size.
After about 1½ hour, preheat oven to 425 degrees F. Place a 6-8 quart heavy covered pot, such as a cast-iron Dutch oven, in the oven as it heats. When the dough has fully risen, carefully remove pot from oven. Unwrap the towel and parchment paper from around the dough and slide your hand under the bottom of the dough ball; flip the dough over into pot, seam side up. Pull the parchment paper off, scraping any stuck dough into the pan. Shake pan once or twice if dough looks unevenly distributed; it will straighten out as it bakes.
Cover and bake for 40 minutes. Uncover and continue baking for 10-15 more minutes, until the crust is a deep chestnut brown. The internal temperature of the bread should be around 200 degrees F. You can check this with a meat thermometer, if desired.
Remove the bread from the pot and let it cool completely on a wire rack before slicing.


----------



## jonibee

It looks yummy..thankyou for the recipe...


----------



## arkynana

Looking forward to trying this and I'm sure it will be more successful if I knit or crochet (and maybe even get in a little nap) while the dough is rising :sm17: - Thank you for sharing the recipe! :sm24:


----------



## Evie RM

Thank you for the recipe. There is nothing like the smell and taste of home made bread. I love to eat it while it is warm with a little butter.


----------



## margoc

I've made this and it really is good!


----------



## jvallas

Looks great. I don't get why you bake it seam side up, though.


----------



## rujam

I used to have a recipe book called "No Need to Knead" and it made beautiful bread.


----------



## kareb

Looks so good. I wonder if I could make this with barley flour. I've eliminated wheat from my diet & most all processed foods.


----------



## Linda6885

I have made this bread many times. Love this bread toasted with butter and jam for breakfast.. Great as garlic toast with spaghetti dinner. With soups it is fantastic.


----------



## settermom

Wonderful! thank you!


----------



## judeanne

Saturday for sure. My family will be thrilled. Thank you.


----------

